# it picks cotton



## Zareza

"My sense of humor is so dark it picks cotton. "

Nu am nici cea mai vagă idee ce înseamnă. Am găsit și varianta:* This joke is so dark it picks cotton.*

Am căutat și am dat de cotton-picking  și  picking cotton dar *nu* prea m-au lămurit.  Nu se înțelege dacă este vorba de sens vulgar / peiorativ... ceva rasism, da... dar chiar sunt în ceață...

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Haji Firouz

Mai mult ca sigur că, în contextul oferit, expresia are o nuanță rasistă, referindu-se la sclavii afro-americani culegători de bumbac.

În alte cazuri, aparent, expresia se poate referi (doar) la dificultatea acestei activități, fără insinuări rasiste, având în vedere că acest cules se desfășura și înainte de epoca sclavilor, probabil de aici și sensul general "damned" (afurisit, blestemat) atribuit adjectivului "cotton-picking". This cotton-picking fool, this damned fool.

Mai multe aici: What Does Wait a Cotton Picking Minute Mean? - Writing Explained,


----------



## farscape

Notă: acest subiect are puternice conotații rasiste și este acceptat aici numai în scopuri lingvistice.

Este vorba de umorul negru, un umor așa de negru încât culege bumbacul (de pe plantații...)


----------



## Zareza

Mă scuzați, n-am știut că este atât de grav. 
Într-adevăr este o ciudățenie, ca orice extremism...


----------

